# Oral Board Interview Questions



## tigerwoody

I posted a while back looking for a good book on oral board interview questions. No one really responded so in my search I found this site with good practice questions for those with upcoming interviews

http://www.policeemployment.com/interview/


----------



## mv577

I too found that site through another member here... and used it as a baseline for the oral board I just took... 

The scenario questions they list there were pretty accurate in my case anyway... one being almost identical... so definitely worth checking out...


----------

